# FS: A few interior parts



## JerseySentra (Apr 16, 2008)

I have the Rear door panels both sides in tan. Dash Beizel or whatever they car it that goes around the cluster. Im in jersey and want to sell these. Great condition. Pics upon request shot me a deal. Sure to be the cheepest you can find.


----------

